# Need a Kindle book recommendation for my mom...



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought a Kindle last year for my parents but it was mainly for my dad who is a voracious reader and enjoys many of the same books I do.  We share an account, so this works out well for us.

My mom doesn't read much but the Kindle proved irresistible so my dad put a couple of books on the Kindle for her to read.

She has read The Red Tent and most of Barbara Walters' Audition on the Kindle.  She reads a few DTBs, but I am not sure of the titles.  With this limited info, does anyone have a recommendation for a really good Kindle book that I can download for her on Christmas?

Thanks,

Susan


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hiya Susan. I love Richard Paul Evans....his books are inspirational without being over the top. If she's not a big reader, his books may be good for her as I can chew through one in one sitting. I love The Gift though I was bawling like a baby at the end 









*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Susan,

Get her the three plums in one. The Stephanie Plum series are halarious and even those who don't read much will get a kick out of them. The first 3 together are $9 which is a savings over buying the first 3 seprately. There are now 14 and I have laughed my way through them all so has my mother and sister and all my trian friends.











Outlander series is a good romance/literature book. Which is really good... of course I got everyone to read it in my family too.











TheresaM


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Theresa - those both sound good.

Susan


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I checked out The Red Tent to see what your mother likes. Is it stories set in biblical times your mother likes or is the women's theme. I would recommend The Source, but the Kindle edition is no longer being offered.

If it's the women's theme, you might try these.





















I haven't read either one, but both have been highly recommended on the Board.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone - those all sound great - I would be glad to have those in the library for me too.

I think she likes the women/relationship stuff.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Susan M said:


> Thanks everyone - those all sound great - I would be glad to have those in the library for me too.
> 
> I think she likes the women/relationship stuff.


If she like women/relationship she might like the books by Karen Kingsbury. She has quite a few Kindle books.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My MIL reads a lot of Debbie Macomber.  They are nice romance novels that are explicit sex and cuss word free.  She has quite a few for the Kindle.  It might be what you are looking for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

You might also try:










It is an incredibly quick read and a lovely story. You can see my review here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,287.0.html


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Get her the three plums in one. The Stephanie Plum series are halarious and even those who don't read much will get a kick out of them. The first 3 together are $9 which is a savings over buying the first 3 seprately. There are now 14 and I have laughed my way through them all so has my mother and sister and all my trian friends.


Thanks for posting this one. I bought book one last night. I was able to return it and get the bundle for $1.50 more. Can't beat that.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

You'll enjoy the Plum books. Just a word of caution where you read them... My mom got kicked out of bed by my dad because she kept shaking the bed laughing so hard. He told her to go to another room to read.  


TheresaM


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> You'll enjoy the Plum books. Just a word of caution where you read them... My mom got kicked out of bed by my dad because she kept shaking the bed laughing so hard. He told her to go to another room to read.
> 
> TheresaM


And never read them in public. People will look at you strangely.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> And never read them in public. People will look at you strangely.


People look at you strangly when listening to an audio book while on the jogging track at the gym and you start laughing out loud!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I second the Janet Evanovich recommendation. Her books are funny and easy to read.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Add me to the list recommending the Evanovich books!!  Grandma is such a scream...and was it book six or seven where she inherits the dog....one of the scenes with the dog almost had me on the floor it was so funny!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Daisysmama said:


> Add me to the list recommending the Evanovich books!! Grandma is such a scream...and was it book six or seven where she inherits the dog....one of the scenes with the dog almost had me on the floor it was so funny!!


I loved it when Steph fed the dog (Bob?) Chinese, or he probably stole it and ate it cartons and all. She rushed him over to Joyce's house and let him loose on Joyce's lawn. She's so creative with her revenge.

Just keep Grandma away from Stiva's. On second thought, don't keep her away from Stiva's. She always causes a funny scene.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

I loved "The Friday Night Knitting Club" too ... another author she might like is Fanny Flagg (hilarious) -this time of year her "Red Bird Christmas" is a wonderful book to read.










Glynnis


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

Just keep Grandma away from Stiva's. On second thought, don't keep her away from Stiva's. She always causes a funny scene. 
[/quote]



Spoiler



Its the explosions and property damage that really get me!



Katiekat


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I loved the Red Tent...One of my favorites...If she liked that I also loved  The Poisonwood Bible by Barbara Kingslover.  It is in kindle format and is $4.95.  I know Bible is in the title but it's not about the bible.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't tend to like romances or 'chick lit' but these two books are great!:










The Notebook , the book and movie, always makes me cry!










Another book to movie. A young girl is forced into being a geisha. While she has lots of hardships she also finds an inner strength and true love.

You could make it a combo gift. Get her the kindle books and the dvds!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Just keep Grandma away from Stiva's. On second thought, don't keep her away from Stiva's. She always causes a funny scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait until I get all those lovely Amazon gift cards for Christmas (are you listening, Santa?) so I can get the next installment. I think I'll also get all the between the numbers books. I hope they Kindleize #14 soon.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Does your Mom like cookbooks??
I'm a Mom and I love Paula Deen's cookbooks and Amazon has several of them on Kindle now.
Just a thought.
I have all they have to offer except for two and I'm trying to decide which one to get first.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Another idea for books for your Mom's kindle.
Why not send a dozen or two dozen samples to her kindle and let her pick which ones she likes best and get her those.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

farmwife: the samples suggestion sounds great.  My parents are on Weight Watchers, so cookbooks are no longer a big deal for them.

I bought The Three Plums because you guys seemed so tickled with them - I'll let her know they are there, but I am going to go ahead and read them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I bought The Three Plums because you guys seemed so tickled with them - I'll let her know they are there, but I am going to go ahead and read them.


Report back, please. These books are so funny. I try not to read them in public, and especially not when I'm eating.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just started this one today too. I hadn't planned on it, but all these posts made me change my mind.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Your mom may like Barbara Johnson's books. My mom loves them!









This was her first book and is a bargain at $4.99.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I loved it when Steph fed the dog (Bob?) Chinese, or he probably stole it and ate it cartons and all. She rushed him over to Joyce's house and let him loose on Joyce's lawn. She's so creative with her revenge.
> 
> Just keep Grandma away from Stiva's. On second thought, don't keep her away from Stiva's. She always causes a funny scene.


Bob's my favorite, I loved


Spoiler



when he was kidnapped.


 I was reading at 2 in the morning and burst out laughing so hard I had tears running down my face and thought the neighbors would call the police to take this crazy women in 

Ok and one more


Spoiler



Just remember: Tank don't faint!



Theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Bob's my favorite, I loved
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have to laugh out loud just thinking about it.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Report back, please. These books are so funny. I try not to read them in public, and especially not when I'm eating.


Here's the report: I love the Stephanie Plum books. I have bought and read 1-10 so far and have really enjoyed them.

For my Mom - I sent The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society - and my dad said he lost the Kindle until she finished. She loved it. Thanks for the recommendations.

Susan


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Susan M said:


> Here's the report: I love the Stephanie Plum books. I have bought and read 1-10 so far and have really enjoyed them.
> 
> For my Mom - I sent The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Society - and my dad said he lost the Kindle until she finished. She loved it. Thanks for the recommendations.
> 
> Susan


Hi Susan, Glad to hear you are enjoying the plum series. Don't forget to read the tween books that go with this sereis! Glad your mom enjoyed the books you got for her!

Theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For Plum lovers, go to

http://www.evanovich.com/

Unfortunately, she removed her 12 Days of Christmas Vid. It was very good. On the fifth day of Christmas Joyce Barnhardt gave to me ... nothing.

Plum Spooky is coming out 1/6, but I don't know if it will be an e-book or not. I also signed up for her monthly newsletter.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> You'll enjoy the Plum books. Just a word of caution where you read them... My mom got kicked out of bed by my dad because she kept shaking the bed laughing so hard. He told her to go to another room to read.
> 
> TheresaM


That is too funny.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I gave my mother this book for Christmas (in print, she doesn't have a Kindle):



It was going to be her book to read in the month of January; instead, she read the whole thing in one day, December 26th. She said it was terrific. Unfortunately, the Kindle version costs $15.40 

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I gave my mother this book for Christmas (in print, she doesn't have a Kindle):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*This is one book I'm tracking. I refuse to pay that much for an ebook.*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> For Plum lovers, go to
> 
> http://www.evanovich.com/
> 
> ...


Good to know about the new book! That's ok if it's not on e-book - for me anyway- I was told I'd loose my kindle if I didn't buy them in DTB, as I pass them off to my mom and sister to read and I'm not giving up my kindle so they can read them. So I'll be ordering the DTB. I think I messed the 12 days of Christmas but loved Plum Lovin and I think the other was Plum Christmas?

Theresam


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I think the other was Plum Christmas?


Visions of Sugar Plums?

Katiekat


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

katiekat1066 said:


> Visions of Sugar Plums?
> 
> Katiekat


that was it!

Thanks Katiekat.

Ooh I forgot Plum lucky! That was fun too!

theresam


----------

